# Willow brook, Leicester, October 2014



## Black (Oct 13, 2014)

The Bushby and Evington brooks merge by Green Lane road too form the Willow brook,
the culverts start at Midland main route
and finish at Belgrave road
length of about 1.7 miles.
The brook then continues, eventually merging with the Grand Union canal.













railway culvert










 














brick supports, 
supporting a factory above












Belgrave road culvert


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice one, it looks a lovely chilled out wade! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

